# Robin's getting the lay of the land



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This is a fun place! it's got a lunar landscape (the driveway) and nice grass to slink through! It's also got a graded wall out front for mountain climbing!

Seriously, the driveway needs fixed. But not too soon, Buzz Robin's having lots of fun exploring the craters!


----------

